# Hardy Perennial Bee Garden



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

So far this is what I've found to be the best honeybee perennials for season long bloom and interest. I live in NY zone 4/5. Lavender and Anise Hyssop top the list. Im also waiting on Yucca and Hibiscus.. Can anyone add to this list I was thinking strictly garden perennial flowers or bulbs..

Hyacinth
Tulips
Oriental Poppy
Lavender 
Anise Hyssop
All Coneflower color varieties
All Globe Thistle varieties
Sea Holly-eryngium planum
Pink Cranesbill Geranium
Malva


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

New England Aster


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I love anything from the mint family.

You may want to get a Johnny seed catalog. It is a great reference item. It lists medicinal use, beneficial to insects, etc.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I second Bjorn. By far the favorite flowers here are the catnip, oregano, and some minty thing that just grows in the yard and I mow around it. It is also covered with butterflies and bumbles.

Liatris ( http://www.bluestoneperennials.com/b/bp/LIKOS.html ) is also a favorite of mine and visited by many insects, but I don't recall seeing the honeybees on it.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Hollyhocks
Cleomes(not perennial, but re-seeds)
Dill(ditto)

Never see too many on the dill, and the cleomes only for a short time of day, but the whole patch hums when they are on them.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Early here is also Carolina Beauty;
also mints/herbs and white clover (also helps the soil);
what helps here in the hot summer (around trple digit) is trumpet vine, it is invasive though.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

I believe they are called salvia also check in on gayfeather, chive, hollyhock, and most of the clovers some of them are actually very nice looking flowers


----------



## eukofios (Apr 14, 2013)

This year in my bee garden, they foraged heavily on Oregano, Holland shallots - nice beautiful white globe flower, perennial, just not usually thought of as ornamental, anise hyssop, bluebeard (Caryopteris), white clover, Sedums. They were less active on plants I expected more activity on, mints, catnip, lemon balm. I think it varies a lot by region, and possibly by bee preference. I had lots of buddleia bloom, which bumblebees foraged but mostly not honeybees.

Next year, I want to grow more Anise hyssop, sedums, bluebeard, asters, shallots, echinacia, lots more oregano. he sedums are ready to divide, so I can have more for free. I have a small, young orchard. Around each tree is a circle of straw mulch, and each has a type of plant for the honeybees - mint, or lemon balm, or oregano, thyme, chives, or other herbs. Those should be more productive next year. Established plants can be divided to make a lot more.

I also added some shrubs and trees mainly for bees. Buddleia - which may not be so useful, California lilac - foraged heavily - wild plum, grown from seeds, and crabapple.


----------

